# ! Some New Pics On My Does !



## redbullreyes1986 (Jun 21, 2011)

Tell Me What U Guys Think Thank's :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: !!!MY RED BOER DOE HAD TRIPLETS TODAY!!*

Congratulations!! Sorry that one died. Look forward to pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: !!!MY RED BOER DOE HAD TRIPLETS TODAY!!*

Aww...congrats... :thumb: 

I am so very sorry for the loss.....


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: !!!MY RED BOER DOE HAD TRIPLETS TODAY!!*

Congratulations on the kids. too bad the buckling died.

I just have a small question for you-in no way trying to offend you.
Why is it that you are always using caps?
Having caps on makes it read like you are yelling constantly, it makes it hard to understand how you are saying it.
Also makes it hard to read the body language of the text and people get a lot of weird assumptions from text that is in all caps.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: !!!MY RED BOER DOE HAD TRIPLETS TODAY!!*

Congrats!!! Too bad about the buckling... Sorry


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: !!!MY RED BOER DOE HAD TRIPLETS TODAY!!*

Congrats on the kids but sorry about the buckling. I can't wait for pictures


----------



## redbullreyes1986 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: !!!MY RED BOER DOE HAD TRIPLETS TODAY!!*

here are the pics of my 2 red boer does


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: !!!MY RED BOER DOE HAD TRIPLETS TODAY!!*

Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: !!!MY RED BOER DOE HAD TRIPLETS TODAY!!*

Congrats! :stars: 
Sorry on the loss of the one.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: !!!MY RED BOER DOE HAD TRIPLETS TODAY!!*

So adorable I love the sock and snip of white on the others forhead. Too cute!
So sorry about you buck :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: !!!PICS OF MY RED BOER DOE AND HER KIDS!!!*

Sorry about your buck... 

But congrats on the beautiful babies...  :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: !!!PICS OF MY RED BOER DOE AND HER KIDS!!!*

Congrats!!!! :stars: They are sooo cute! Sorry you lost the buckling.... :hug:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: !!!PICS OF MY RED BOER DOE AND HER KIDS!!!*

oh my goodness!!!  love that darker one!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: !!!PICS OF MY RED BOER DOE AND HER KIDS!!!*

So cute! congrats on the babys! Wish I could get something other than red head boers ..........Im a little jelous


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: !!!PICS OF MY RED BOER DOE AND HER KIDS!!!*

Oh so cute! Love the darker one!!


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: !!!PICS OF MY RED BOER DOE AND HER KIDS!!!*

Very pretty girls! 
Sad you lost the little buck.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: !!!PICS OF MY RED BOER DOE AND HER KIDS!!!*

Cute! Congrats on the healthy girls


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: !!!PICS OF MY RED BOER DOE AND HER KIDS!!!*

WOW nice looking kids. I don't know where you live but it looks nicer then here, If you were closer I would try to get the darker ones out of your hands once they were weaned LOL.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: !!!PICS OF MY RED BOER DOE AND HER KIDS!!!*

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## redbullreyes1986 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: !!!PICS OF MY RED BOER DOE AND HER KIDS!!!*

Sorry on the pic some thing is wrong with it but hope u guys like it im ixcited for my little does my first reds born here in my ranch :leap:


----------



## redbullreyes1986 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: ! 2/28/2012 My Does New Pics !*

What Do u Guys Think! :kidred: :kidred:


----------

